# is it o.k in here?



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

to breed?


----------



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

have you ever breed tham???


----------



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

rotem it is me ehud זה האקווריום החדש ומעניין מה הם חושבים


----------



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

who is rotem???
i just want to ask u....
have u ever breed tham?
רק רציתי קצת עזרה...
תרשום באנגלית שכולם יבינו
לא יפה!!!


----------



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

o.k i weill... סתם אני לא משהו באנגלית ... כן הרבתי אותם כבר כמה פעמים וזה האקו' החדש שלי 
סתם מעניין עם הוא מתאים לפי דעתם...


----------



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

באמת יש לך הרבה שגיעות כתיב באנגלית
אבל שכולם ינסו להבין דבר אנגלית!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: postwhores


----------



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

צר לי להודיע לך כי אתה עושה הרבה והרבה פאדיחות לנו כשני ישראלים באתר הזה
באמת תנסה לרשום בלי שגיעות
ואם אתה לא מבין איזו מילה כמו
LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
.שזה אידיוטי לשאול אותה
אם אתה צריך איזושהי עזרה עם אנגלית אז יש לי איי סי ואתה מוזמן לישאול


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I won't lock this thread "yet" but in this forum its English speaking/writing. Check with Xenon about setting up a Jewish/Hebrew web forum. Otherwise please stay with the major language in this portion of the forum.

Thanks.


----------



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

I have told him to speak english that it is not nice to speak hebrew!








and he said to me that his english is not so well
and i said to him that if he needs any help in english he can ask me
in my ICQ or her!
sorry any-way!!!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Not a big problem, my Hebrew is non-existent. I hope we will have that language set up soon in our International PFURY web form.


----------



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

i am sorry...


----------

